# So what are you looking forward to in 2015?



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello All, 

Ive started this thread as I am excited for my first actual derp explore tomorrow (ive done afew rooftops this year so far) and it happens to be in france 

So, what are you guys looking forward to? Anyone out there planning a trip to Europe who maybe hasn't been out there exploring before? Anyone upgrading their camera etc?

Cheers

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Chopper (Feb 8, 2015)

I should be off to China in May. I bet there's loads to explore there, but I'm not sure if I'm up for it. Knowing me, I'll get kidnapped by a leather clad 80's gang, or served up to naive tourists as 'long pig'.
I haven't been exploring yet in 2015


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

China will be an experience! 

Long pig hahahaha.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 8, 2015)

Not been out at all this year so far but hope to make up for it next weekend with a couple on the list.
France? China? no just Wales


----------



## mookster (Feb 8, 2015)

Going back to America in March.

Planning two Europe trips this year one in April/May time and another in August.

Attempting to do 100 explores in a year, already done 12 and this is my first weekend of the year without any.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

12 already?! that's not fair haha! Fair play to you  

And Cunningplan, I look forward to the photos


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2015)

I reckon I should be able to match last years count again.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

krela said:


> I reckon I should be able to match last years count again.



Which was......? Lol


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Which was......? Lol



Umm... zero.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

krela said:


> Umm... zero.



that's what I thought, hence the "lol" 

Not to worry, you got loads of other stuff to get on with. And we got the meet in September


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 8, 2015)

Im on about 7/8 atm which is pretty good!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

Landie_Man said:


> Im on about 7/8 atm which is pretty good!



Yeah it is! Keep going


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm on 3 so far after the little northern trip last month
Nothing so far this month but hoping to get out a bit now the weather is improving. Pripyat next month which I'm sure will be awesome. After that who knows but hope to see some more epic this year and meet up with more of you.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> I'm on 3 so far after the little northern trip last month
> Nothing so far this month but hoping to get out a bit now the weather is improving. Pripyat next month which I'm sure will be awesome. After that who knows but hope to see some more epic this year and meet up with more of you.



Your going Chernobyl?!!! Lucky! I will get out there at some point  Nice one


----------



## cogito (Feb 8, 2015)

On the 1st of January I had absolutely nothing planned for the forseeable future. Zilch, zip, nada.

By the 1st of February I'd racked up a couple of local rooftops, some more London sewers, a trip to the Catas and a bunch of derps in the Austrian mountains.

Didn't see any of that coming.

Truth is that I have nothing planned for the rest of the year yet either. But I kinda like it like that, as you always end up surprising yourself and never disappointed.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2015)

I have done several this year..a few big ones.several small derelict houses.a few old World War Two bases.and just generally driving around finding small bits and bobs what no one else finds interesting.and my first explore in Europe.but never done a rooftop.never really appealed to me to be honest...and I am hoping to upgrade my fuji x10 fixed lens camera to a mirrorless csc fuji.and stop editing my photos on my iPad so I can produce some good images..


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 9, 2015)

*Italy... In a few weeks!! *


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 11, 2015)

perjury saint said:


> *Italy... In a few weeks!! *



Ohhhh, very nice. I dont know of much in Italy apart from Non Plus Ultra. I look forward to your photos and reports


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 11, 2015)

Not sure what will come along for me but from todays adventure I can say my friend Brickworkurbex just wants one more floor. "Go on just one more floor" He said. "Oh all right then" was my reply........ :skeptical:


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 11, 2015)

Remember it's all about quantity. I'm looking forward to going to places I find interesting, I don't have a list.


----------



## Dugie (Feb 12, 2015)

Rooftops in London


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds like most of you have some pretty decent times ahead *jealous*
I would love to go to Belgium and France, Japan looks like it has some amazing places as well. I'm going to malaga in Spain for a friends wedding in April, currently in the process of trying to find somewhere nearby, not much luck so far.
A decent camera would be nice also, lol.
X


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Feb 12, 2015)

New places and new people. Maybe a camera upgrade or more lenses for this one.


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 14, 2015)

I've done 5 splores this year, one photogged. 
Hoping to get out to Bulgaria this summer, my most iconic place I've always wanted to visit is Buzladzha. Should be great fun!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2015)

Haven't done a decent derelict explore for over 3yrs now as I've been concentrating on historical architecture and other interesting places for my website. You can't keep a good addiction down though!  So, some things I've got lined up so far include: continuing exploring the Taunton Stop Line from where I left off, other WW2 defences in the area and an airfield, and I've also got my eye on some abandoned railway buildings at two different stations. Dunno if I can do them yet because of health, but that's the plan if I can.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 20, 2015)

Dugie said:


> Rooftops in London



Same here (Hint)


----------

